# Anyone In Massachusetts Area?



## Christopher (Nov 15, 2008)

looking for someone around MA


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I used to live on the North Shore, now live 3 hours from Boston...I would enjoy people to get together with, why is that so challenging to find? lol

Have you looked into any of the Boston meetup groups, such as the social anxiety one? Do you have something in particular in mind?


----------



## Titanic Explorer (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in Somerville


----------



## alexzandra (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm in Massachusetts... not aware of any SA groups though.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm in Mass. too. There is a meetup.com SA group based out of Mass. but I've never gone to any of their meetings.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm just under 2hrs away. I was thinking about trying to set up a SAS meeting at the Boston Museum of Fine Arts. Maybe this spring...


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Phoebus said:


> I'm just under 2hrs away. I was thinking about trying to set up a SAS meeting at the Boston Museum of Fine Arts. Maybe this spring...


That might be a good idea...if there were no cameras. :afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Don't worry, my camera will be aimed at the artwork only!


----------



## spadoan (May 5, 2005)

Hi, I live in waltham


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No comment


----------



## bwconrad (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm in the Amherst area looking to get together with some people struggling with the same issues.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> I was thinking about trying to set up a SAS meeting at the Boston Museum of Fine Arts. Maybe this spring...


I could get on board with that. Let's keep the idea afloat.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

bwconrad said:


> I'm in the Amherst area looking to get together with some people struggling with the same issues.


I'm up for that
pm


----------



## Titanic Explorer (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in Somerville


----------



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm in medford o.o


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Too many have died in protecting my pride
For me to go second class
Weve survived a hard blow and I want you to know
That you must face us at last
And I know you will give consideration
Shall we perish unjust or live equal as a nation
This is my country


----------

